# RAF Little Rissington, Gloucstershire - December 2014



## Goldie87 (Jan 3, 2015)

RAF Little Rissington officially opened in 1938, comprising the domestic site and a grass airfield. During 1942, three asphalt runways were laid. Up to 1945 the station accommodated No.6 Service Flying Training School and No.8 Maintenance Unit RAF. On 21 October 1941 a RAF bus was in collision with a stationary lorry on the London Road, Charlton Kings, near Cheltenham. The bus caught fire and nine airmen were killed, as well as 12 others being injured. The men has been in Cheltenham for a night out and were on the way back to base when the crowded RAF bus hit a broken down lorry at shortly after 11pm.

In 1946 the Royal Air Force Central Flying School moved to Little Rissington. The airfield also became the home to the RAF's aerobatics teams which included the Red Pelicans and later the Red Arrows. The airfield was expanded during this period, and a new fire station and control tower were built. After CFS's departure, the airfield was used by the Army, and with the arrival of the Royal Irish Rangers Little Rissington became "Imjin Barracks".

With the arrival of the United States Air Force in Europe, Little Rissington became the largest military contingency hospital in Europe. The aerodrome was cleared for C-130 Hercules and C5 Galaxies. The USAF left Little Rissington in 1993 and it was handed back to the Royal Air Force. Little Rissington was identified as surplus to requirements in the Government's "Options for Change" package and the entire site was put up for sale. The domestic and main technical sites of the station were sold to a property developer and became a business park. At the end of 2011, the Upper Rissington Business Park owner Reland commenced the demolition of the main technical site. This demolition forms part of their future plans are to turn the technical site and former married quarters into an eco-town. 

Been meaning to visit here for years and finally did a few weeks ago. Bit of a personal one for me, as my grandad was stationed here for a few years during the second world war.

































































Now for some old photos from my grandads albums, apologies for the quality, they are a mix of old scans and phone pics of photos. The 1940's originals are much better! My grandad is the guy in the second photo. The last photo is the bus disaster funeral.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 3, 2015)

Fantastic stuff, especially the archive pix. Wonderful.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2015)

Great report and collection of early B&W photos.


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2015)

Love it. Thank you!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 3, 2015)

I never get over how young they were,just children really


----------



## chazman (Jan 4, 2015)

very poignant. thankyou


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 4, 2015)

Truly thought provoking report. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice indeed. Love that corridor shot. Simple, but effective!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2015)

Amazing piece of history! Well documented sir! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Walrus75 (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice little report mate, love the old black and white photos and your personal connection with Little Riss.
Your granddad was a Navigator judging by his brevet? (my eyes are fudged so I might not be seeing the correct letter on it  )


----------



## Dugie (Jan 9, 2015)

Brilliant photos and report mate, thanks for sharing your old photos as well.

Dugie


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 9, 2015)

this is brill!!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 10, 2015)

Brilliant I love the hand written sign the airman is leaning on


----------

